# Pressemeldung: “Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2010)

Pressemeldung

*“Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder​* 
Tostedt. Der Quantum Specialist Hechtköder Big Freddy ist zu einer lebenslangen Haft “verurteilt” worden. “Kleine Fische” heißt vieldeutig eine Kunst-Installation für das neue Gefängnis Düppel in Berlin-Zehlendorf. Die Berliner Künstlerin Ricarda Mieth gewann mit ihrem Entwurf den Kunst-Wettbewerb für diesen Gefängnis-Neubau. Der offene Lichtschacht der Anstalt wurde mit dem fängigen Köder zu einer Art Aquarium umgestaltet. Hinter blau getönten Scheiben ist ein 9 Meter hohes Mobile mit insgesamt 260 Big Freddies installiert. 
Das Preisgericht wertete den Entwurf als überzeugendes Konzept mit einer gelungenen räumlichen Aufwertung des Lichtschachtes. 

Die Berliner Kulturverwaltung hatte diesen Kunstwettbewerb in Verbindung mit der Senatsverwaltung für Stadtentwicklung und der Senatsverwaltung für Justiz gemeinsam im November 2009 ausgelobt. Der alte Bau im Südwesten Berlins war wegen der maroden Substanz abgerissen worden. Jetzt wurde der Erweiterungsbau für 250 männliche Straftäter in Betrieb genommen. Und eben 260 Big Freddies...
















Fotos: Christian Laukemper


----------



## Brachsenfan (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder*

Schöne Sache! 
Is ma was neues!|supergri
Gefällt mir echt richtig gut!#6

Hoffentlich sehn das auch Nicht-Angler so!?#c


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder*

Jo Klasse Sache...

Sieht sauber aus dat Projekt.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder*

Geile Idee, wenn ich dürfte, würde ich sowas auch mit meinem Zimmer machen :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder*

Nur schade, dass man sich erst "verknacken" lassen muss um das zu sehen . . .|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder*

als KüKö-(insbes. Wobbler-)Feti sag ich: Jaaaaaa!

aber warum in ´nem Knast? |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder*

Zitat Bruzzelkracher:

aber warum in ´nem Knast?

Weil da zumeist nur die kleinen Fische sitzen,die Dicken hocken doch an ihren Schreibtischen!

Taxidermist


----------



## olaf70 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder*

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt für was in Deutschland Geld vorhanden ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt für was in Deutschland Geld vorhanden ist.




Ist doch billiger als Stripperinnen.:m

Und sieht auch gut aus.|wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Weil da zumeist nur die kleinen Fische sitzen,*die Dicken hocken doch an ihren Schreibtischen!*



_*könnte *_ich jetzt persönlich nehmen...:m


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder*

@Bruzzelkracher,Wieso bist du auch Schreibtischtäter?

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst,wenn irgend son Umweltfuzzi mitkriegt,dass diese
Gummifische bis zum Stehkragen voller Weichmacher sind,so wird dass Kunstwerk vielleicht noch Sondermüll!

Taxidermist


----------



## nerfling (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Lebenslänglich” für Angelköder*

Finde ich eine gelungene Sache. Tolle Idee.
PS:
Ist doch mal eine Idee für alle Jungs die kein Aquarium haben dürfen. So eine Trockeninstallation im Glaskasten ist doch ein netter Ersatz.


----------

